# Best Tarps



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I am thinking about making a temporary cattle panel hoop house type structure and so I am in the market for a tarp. I have never bought or owned a tarp before and with a tarp based structure I am going to need something weather proof and as lasting as it can be. What brands do you guys like?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know what brand it is but the one that is silver on one side and black on the inside is a good tarp. I stay away from the blue ones and brown ones. I usually don’t even get a full year out of them. They are thin plus the sun eats them away with the dark color. If this is for your hoop house though you might get longer life from any tarp putting it away when it’s not raining......assuming your not in a area that rains all year long. 
I did just buy a canvas tarp for my little cage thing that I put in the back of my truck to haul goats. It was expensive, but I think it’s really going to last. The cage is home made and has a few sharp spots where the wire was welded to the pipe and I ended up getting a few holes in it but so far even with the wind from driving down the road it has stayed small little holes not kept fraying and getting bigger.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah, putting away when it's not raining is not going to be an option. Here in the summer it rains, it feels like, almost every afternoon. Pop-up thunderstorms happen all the time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah then look into the thick silver ones or the canvas. One member has a old billboard sign she got and uses. I got one years ago and that sucker lasted a long time. I want to say about 7 years and that’s after I got it so no idea how old it really was.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

farm tek makes tarps from left over fabric from there buildings it is tough will last for years


----------

